# Milan: c'è il Qatar per il futuro del club.



## admin (4 Aprile 2019)

Come riportato da Milano Finanza, il Qatar punta la Serie A. Sono due i club che interessano: la Roma ed il Milan. L'Emirato, già proprietario del PSG, vorrebbe mettere le mani anche sul club romanista ma il Vaticano non sarebbe molto propenso a questa soluzione.

Ecco allora che in Quatar si studia il dossier Milan. Elliott, proprietario del club, resta un fondo speculativo. Pronto a vendere in futuro, magari dopo aver risistemato i conti e costruito lo stadio. Fatto ciò, Singer potrebbe decidere di vendere il club all'Emirato del Qatar.


----------



## admin (4 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Milano Finanza, il Qatar punta la Serie A. Sono due i club che interessano: la Roma ed il Milan. L'Emirato, già proprietario del PSG, vorrebbe mettere le mani anche sul club romanista ma il Vaticano non sarebbe molto propenso a questa soluzione.
> 
> Ecco allora che in Quatar si studia il dossier Milan. Elliott, proprietario del club, resta un fondo speculativo. Pronto a vendere in futuro, magari dopo aver risistemato i conti e costruito lo stadio. Fatto ciò, Singer potrebbe decidere di vendere il club all'Emirato del Qatar.



Eccola la notizia che aspettavamo da tempo.

Si sbrigassero e facessero in fretta. Altro che futuro...


----------



## varvez (4 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Milano Finanza, il Qatar punta la Serie A. Sono due i club che interessano: la Roma ed il Milan. L'Emirato, già proprietario del PSG, vorrebbe mettere le mani anche sul club romanista ma il Vaticano non sarebbe molto propenso a questa soluzione.
> 
> Ecco allora che in Quatar si studia il dossier Milan. Elliott, proprietario del club, resta un fondo speculativo. Pronto a vendere in futuro, magari dopo aver risistemato i conti e costruito lo stadio. Fatto ciò, Singer potrebbe decidere di vendere il club all'Emirato del Qatar.



Un altro bel closing in primavera, come ogni anno


----------



## admin (4 Aprile 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Un altro bel closing in primavera, come ogni anno



Stavolta... SPERIAMO.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (4 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Milano Finanza, il Qatar punta la Serie A. Sono due i club che interessano: la Roma ed il Milan. L'Emirato, già proprietario del PSG, vorrebbe mettere le mani anche sul club romanista ma il Vaticano non sarebbe molto propenso a questa soluzione.
> 
> Ecco allora che in Quatar si studia il dossier Milan. Elliott, proprietario del club, resta un fondo speculativo. Pronto a vendere in futuro, magari dopo aver risistemato i conti e costruito lo stadio. Fatto ciò, Singer potrebbe decidere di vendere il club all'Emirato del Qatar.



Puo' un proprietario possedere 2 club anche se giocano in due leghe differenti ?
Comunque quelli del Quatar stanno messi male, se realmente la loro prima scelta fosse la roma invece che il Milan...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Aprile 2019)

Magari.


----------



## admin (4 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Puo' un proprietario possedere 2 club anche se giocano in due leghe differenti ?
> Comunque quelli del Quatar stanno messi male, se realmente la loro prima scelta fosse la roma invece che il Milan...



Sono tante famiglie. Ognuna può avere il proprio club.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Milano Finanza, il Qatar punta la Serie A. Sono due i club che interessano: la Roma ed il Milan. L'Emirato, già proprietario del PSG, vorrebbe mettere le mani anche sul club romanista ma il Vaticano non sarebbe molto propenso a questa soluzione.
> 
> Ecco allora che in Quatar si studia il dossier Milan. Elliott, proprietario del club, resta un fondo speculativo. Pronto a vendere in futuro, magari dopo aver risistemato i conti e costruito lo stadio. Fatto ciò, Singer potrebbe decidere di vendere il club all'Emirato del Qatar.



Magari, ingresso con un 30% a salire fino al 100% in 4/5 anni quando saremo stabilmente in champions. Sarebbe un sogno.


----------



## Pampu7 (4 Aprile 2019)

Tutti gli anni salta fuori il qatar, poi sappiamo tutti come finisce


----------



## admin (4 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Milano Finanza, il Qatar punta la Serie A. Sono due i club che interessano: la Roma ed il Milan. L'Emirato, già proprietario del PSG, vorrebbe mettere le mani anche sul club romanista ma il Vaticano non sarebbe molto propenso a questa soluzione.
> 
> Ecco allora che in Quatar si studia il dossier Milan. Elliott, proprietario del club, resta un fondo speculativo. Pronto a vendere in futuro, magari dopo aver risistemato i conti e costruito lo stadio. Fatto ciò, Singer potrebbe decidere di vendere il club all'Emirato del Qatar.



.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (4 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono tante famiglie. Ognuna può avere il proprio club.



Capisco.. ma non ci credo tanto a questo interesse, comunque io preferire Jeff Bezos


----------



## sunburn (4 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono tante famiglie. Ognuna può avere il proprio club.



A noi ci comprerà l'unica famiglia qatariota povera: il sultano Nalir Kolbuk.


----------



## Black (4 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Milano Finanza, il Qatar punta la Serie A. Sono due i club che interessano: la Roma ed il Milan. L'Emirato, già proprietario del PSG, vorrebbe mettere le mani anche sul club romanista ma il Vaticano non sarebbe molto propenso a questa soluzione.
> 
> Ecco allora che in Quatar si studia il dossier Milan. Elliott, proprietario del club, resta un fondo speculativo. Pronto a vendere in futuro, magari dopo aver risistemato i conti e costruito lo stadio. Fatto ciò, Singer potrebbe decidere di vendere il club all'Emirato del Qatar.



non che mi interessi molto il destino della Roma, ma cosa c'entra il Vaticano?

tornando a noi, se è veramente il Qatar (e non le solite cordate che ci accostano) ben venga, a patto che investano come per PSG


----------



## Giangy (4 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Milano Finanza, il Qatar punta la Serie A. Sono due i club che interessano: la Roma ed il Milan. L'Emirato, già proprietario del PSG, vorrebbe mettere le mani anche sul club romanista ma il Vaticano non sarebbe molto propenso a questa soluzione.
> 
> Ecco allora che in Quatar si studia il dossier Milan. Elliott, proprietario del club, resta un fondo speculativo. Pronto a vendere in futuro, magari dopo aver risistemato i conti e costruito lo stadio. Fatto ciò, Singer potrebbe decidere di vendere il club all'Emirato del Qatar.



Magari, sarebbe perfetto.


----------



## Aron (4 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Milano Finanza, il Qatar punta la Serie A. Sono due i club che interessano: la Roma ed il Milan. L'Emirato, già proprietario del PSG, vorrebbe mettere le mani anche sul club romanista ma il Vaticano non sarebbe molto propenso a questa soluzione.
> 
> Ecco allora che in Quatar si studia il dossier Milan. Elliott, proprietario del club, resta un fondo speculativo. Pronto a vendere in futuro, magari dopo aver risistemato i conti e costruito lo stadio. Fatto ciò, Singer potrebbe decidere di vendere il club all'Emirato del Qatar.



Ipotesi a cui non credo fino a quando chiederanno un miliardo per la vendita.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Milano Finanza, il Qatar punta la Serie A. Sono due i club che interessano: la Roma ed il Milan. L'Emirato, già proprietario del PSG, vorrebbe mettere le mani anche sul club romanista ma il Vaticano non sarebbe molto propenso a questa soluzione.
> 
> Ecco allora che in Quatar si studia il dossier Milan. Elliott, proprietario del club, resta un fondo speculativo. Pronto a vendere in futuro, magari dopo aver risistemato i conti e costruito lo stadio. Fatto ciò, Singer potrebbe decidere di vendere il club all'Emirato del Qatar.



Sarei disposto pure ad un altro anno di Gattuso in cambio si avverasse questa cosa. 
Di Milano finanza mi fido sulle notizie, poi chiaro, bisogna vedere come evolve la cosa, ed il fatto che ci sia di mezzo pure la Roma non mi piace per niente. Chi non va in Champions si complica il destino da un lato ma potrebbero risolverlo da un altro.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ipotesi a cui non credo fino a quando chiederanno un miliardo per la vendita.



Se non si va in Champions ci sarebbe un'altra rivoluzione e non penso sia possibile. Io non so se andremo nelle mani d Qatar, ma la cessione è molto più verosimile di quanto si possa pensare


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Aprile 2019)

Speriamo di non restare delusi come sempre


----------



## gabbon17 (4 Aprile 2019)

A mio parere, il Qatar e stanco di questo PSG che non vince mai e non vincera mai in Europe.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Aprile 2019)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Speriamo di non restare delusi come sempre



Motivo per cui, ormai da mesi, tutte queste notizie le ignoro bellamente, le leggo e passo oltre.

Non credo più a nulla, voglio cose reali.

Vediamo che combinano.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (4 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Milano Finanza, il Qatar punta la Serie A. Sono due i club che interessano: la Roma ed il Milan. L'Emirato, già proprietario del PSG, vorrebbe mettere le mani anche sul club romanista *ma il Vaticano non sarebbe molto propenso a questa soluzione*.
> 
> Ecco allora che in Quatar si studia il dossier Milan. Elliott, proprietario del club, resta un fondo speculativo. Pronto a vendere in futuro, magari dopo aver risistemato i conti e costruito lo stadio. Fatto ciò, Singer potrebbe decidere di vendere il club all'Emirato del Qatar.





Black ha scritto:


> non che mi interessi molto il destino della Roma, *ma cosa c'entra il Vaticano*?
> 
> tornando a noi, se è veramente il Qatar (e non le solite cordate che ci accostano) ben venga, a patto che investano come per PSG



Questa sarebbe l'unica occasione in cui non mi dispiacerebbe affatto un ipotetico intervento della Chiesa negli affari politico-economici d'Italia


----------



## Aron (4 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Se non si va in Champions ci sarebbe un'altra rivoluzione e non penso sia possibile. Io non so se andremo nelle mani d Qatar, ma la cessione è molto più verosimile di quanto si possa pensare



Può anche darsi. Ci sono cessioni che fanno dei giri immensi...


----------



## Raryof (4 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ipotesi a cui non credo fino a quando chiederanno un miliardo per la vendita.



Se chiedono un miliardo o arriva Bee con la mamma o il Qatar....?


----------



## James45 (4 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Milano Finanza, il Qatar punta la Serie A. Sono due i club che interessano: la Roma ed il Milan. L'Emirato, già proprietario del PSG, vorrebbe mettere le mani anche sul club romanista ma il Vaticano non sarebbe molto propenso a questa soluzione.
> 
> Ecco allora che in Quatar si studia il dossier Milan. Elliott, proprietario del club, resta un fondo speculativo. Pronto a vendere in futuro, magari dopo aver risistemato i conti e costruito lo stadio. Fatto ciò, Singer potrebbe decidere di vendere il club all'Emirato del Qatar.



Se ci compra un ricco emiro del Qatar, come minimo il giorno dopo arrivano gli alieni e ci regalano l'energia pulita infinita


----------



## Ivan lancini (4 Aprile 2019)

Sembrano notizie un Po messe lì nn mi risulta che il Vaticano si imporrebbe per la rilevazione della società roma primo
Secondo sono anni che sento parlare di Qatar terzo il tamad amid al thani ovvero il capo e un tjfoso della Lazio che l altro ieri si è incontrato anche col premier conte e proprio parlarono di Lazio ridendo!!!
Il milan del futuro ce altro ma nessuno sa cosa con il fondo elliot abbiamo tante garanzie ma fa un effetto strano in quasi un anno nn avere sentito almeno 1 volta la voce dei proprietari!!!
Forza milan


----------



## Sotiris (4 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Milano Finanza, il Qatar punta la Serie A. Sono due i club che interessano: la Roma ed il Milan. L'Emirato, già proprietario del PSG, vorrebbe mettere le mani anche sul club romanista ma il Vaticano non sarebbe molto propenso a questa soluzione.
> 
> Ecco allora che in Quatar si studia il dossier Milan. Elliott, proprietario del club, resta un fondo speculativo. Pronto a vendere in futuro, magari dopo aver risistemato i conti e costruito lo stadio. Fatto ciò, Singer potrebbe decidere di vendere il club all'Emirato del Qatar.



esattamente quello che ci vorrebbe.
pensavano con una schifezza come il PSG di vincere la Champions ma conta anche la storia in certe partite.
il Milan se torna in Champions tutti sanno, come successo nel 2003, che può anche vincerla.
noi abbiamo bisogno di gente che se ne frega del farlocchissimo FPF e mette 300 milioni di euro ad ogni mercato.
li mettessero da noi che vincono anche 4 Champions di fila.
dài dài dài.


----------



## Goro (4 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Milano Finanza, il Qatar punta la Serie A. Sono due i club che interessano: la Roma ed il Milan. L'Emirato, già proprietario del PSG, vorrebbe mettere le mani anche sul club romanista ma il Vaticano non sarebbe molto propenso a questa soluzione.
> 
> Ecco allora che in Quatar si studia il dossier Milan. Elliott, proprietario del club, resta un fondo speculativo. Pronto a vendere in futuro, magari dopo aver risistemato i conti e costruito lo stadio. Fatto ciò, Singer potrebbe decidere di vendere il club all'Emirato del Qatar.



Dopo Bee e Lì, ci andrei moooolto cauto ad esaltarsi per queste notizie, ci siamo già bruciati a sufficienza con Moutai e Alibaba...


----------



## diavolo (4 Aprile 2019)

Per me queste notizie vengono divulgate per distogliere l'attenzione dall'andamento della squadra,probabilmente l'anno prossimo sarà l'ennesimo senza champions e taaac ecco che arriva il sultano pronto a smiliardare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Aprile 2019)

gabbon17 ha scritto:


> A mio parere, il Qatar e stanco di questo PSG che non vince mai e non vincera mai in Europe.



e cerca la roma????

magari dico, ma mi sembra totalmente inventata... innanzitutto cosa c'entra il vaticano?

poi uno può cercare il milan o la roma?? cioè ma han presente le differenze??

e col PSG come si mette? mahhhh


----------



## admin (4 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Milano Finanza, il Qatar punta la Serie A. Sono due i club che interessano: la Roma ed il Milan. L'Emirato, già proprietario del PSG, vorrebbe mettere le mani anche sul club romanista ma il Vaticano non sarebbe molto propenso a questa soluzione.
> 
> Ecco allora che in Quatar si studia il dossier Milan. Elliott, proprietario del club, resta un fondo speculativo. Pronto a vendere in futuro, magari dopo aver risistemato i conti e costruito lo stadio. Fatto ciò, Singer potrebbe decidere di vendere il club all'Emirato del Qatar.



up


----------



## 7vinte (4 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Milano Finanza, il Qatar punta la Serie A. Sono due i club che interessano: la Roma ed il Milan. L'Emirato, già proprietario del PSG, vorrebbe mettere le mani anche sul club romanista* ma il Vaticano non sarebbe molto propenso a questa soluzione.*
> 
> Ecco allora che in Quatar si studia il dossier Milan. Elliott, proprietario del club, resta un fondo speculativo. Pronto a vendere in futuro, magari dopo aver risistemato i conti e costruito lo stadio. Fatto ciò, Singer potrebbe decidere di vendere il club all'Emirato del Qatar.



eh????? Cosa c'entra il Vaticano con la Roma?!?!?!?!?!?! È vero che hanno influenza e mani ovunque, ma qui non vedo proprio il nesso


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Aprile 2019)

Mi sembra inverosimile a dir poco, Elliot ci terrà almeno per 3 anni secondo me.


----------



## Black (4 Aprile 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> esattamente quello che ci vorrebbe.
> pensavano con una schifezza come il PSG di vincere la Champions ma conta anche la storia in certe partite.
> il Milan se torna in Champions tutti sanno, come successo nel 2003, che può anche vincerla.
> noi abbiamo bisogno di gente che se ne frega del farlocchissimo FPF e mette 300 milioni di euro ad ogni mercato.
> ...



io non ho mai capito questi ragionamenti. Il Milan che vinceva le champions era tale perchè fatto di uomini capaci, in campo e fuori. Metti la rosa del PSG al MIlan ( e dico magari vedere Mbappè, Cavani, ecc...) cosa cambierebbe? nulla. Con una maglia diversa i giocatori sono sempre gli stessi.

Sul resto concordo anch'io che mi piacerebbe avere come proprietario uno che se ne frega del FPF


----------



## MissRossonera (4 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Milano Finanza, il Qatar punta la Serie A. Sono due i club che interessano: la Roma ed il Milan. L'Emirato, già proprietario del PSG, vorrebbe mettere le mani anche sul club romanista ma il Vaticano non sarebbe molto propenso a questa soluzione.
> 
> Ecco allora che in Quatar si studia il dossier Milan. Elliott, proprietario del club, resta un fondo speculativo. Pronto a vendere in futuro, magari dopo aver risistemato i conti e costruito lo stadio. Fatto ciò, Singer potrebbe decidere di vendere il club all'Emirato del Qatar.



Sono anni che sentiamo parlare del Qatar e non è mai successo niente,ormai se non vedo cose concrete non credo a niente.


----------



## Aron (4 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e cerca la roma????
> 
> magari dico, ma mi sembra totalmente inventata... innanzitutto cosa c'entra il vaticano?
> 
> ...



La Roma costa molto meno del Milan.


----------



## andreima (4 Aprile 2019)

Si ma poi ai tutto da perdere,tifo,societa,scadenti ecc la roma ha stufato e stata un po' li solo perché il campionato e il peggiore che si sia mai visto negli ultimi anni per colpa della mafia


----------



## Sotiris (4 Aprile 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> io non ho mai capito questi ragionamenti. Il Milan che vinceva le champions era tale perchè fatto di uomini capaci, in campo e fuori. Metti la rosa del PSG al MIlan ( e dico magari vedere Mbappè, Cavani, ecc...) cosa cambierebbe? nulla. Con una maglia diversa i giocatori sono sempre gli stessi.
> 
> Sul resto concordo anch'io che mi piacerebbe avere come proprietario uno che se ne frega del FPF



Se metti la rosa del 2003 o del 2007 al PSG o City di turno la Champions la vedono col cannocchiale. La stessa fatica dei ladri sta lì a testimoniarlo. Ad un certo punto della manifestazione la storia conta. Parole anche di Guardiola più volte ripetute.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> La Roma costa molto meno del Milan.



se partiamo così partiamo già male allora.... se vogliono vincere devono spendere. altrimenti che rpendano la roma se son tirchioni


----------



## RojoNero (4 Aprile 2019)

ogni tot salta fuori la storia del Qatar o di qualche magnate russo e alla fine non succede mai nulla ....


----------



## Aron (4 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se partiamo così partiamo già male allora.... se vogliono vincere devono spendere. altrimenti che rpendano la roma se son tirchioni



Dipende anche dalla volontà di vendere.
Se Elliott chiede un miliardo, la volontà reale di vendere è praticamente inesistente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dipende anche dalla volontà di vendere.
> Se Elliott chiede un miliardo, la volontà reale di vendere è praticamente inesistente.



soprattutto perchè in 1 anno non vedo miglioramenti effettivi in quasi nessun campo


----------



## vota DC (4 Aprile 2019)

Rischiamo di diventare come l'Inter di inizio 2000 che regalava in giro Seedorf e Pirlo perché troppo preoccupato a collezionare figurine senza nemmeno saper valutare i giocatori.


----------



## Djici (4 Aprile 2019)

Ma chi ci crede dai? Questi hanno speso cifre astronomiche nel PSG.
Perchè dovrebbero spenderne ancora di più con il Milan? 
Nessun senso.


----------

